# Simplicity Cavalier Mower only starts with gas in sparkplug,



## Belgianbillie (May 6, 2015)

Hey,

I have two problems. One the battery drains really fast while trying to start the mower.

Two, i cleaned the carb thinking that was the problem but the mower still only starts with gas in poured in at the spark plug.

Maybe it is a setting on the carb? I changed the fuel filter and if i lift up the gas tanks, the bowl fills with fuel (the float is empty) and once i remove the carburator the gas flows out the back. Initially, the carb leaked a bit from the bottom, but that was fixed by tightening the screw and needle.

ITs a 3100 and the motor is a B&S 10 hp 220707


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Does this tractor have a vacuum-type fuel pump? If not, you may want to try putting one on it,as it sounds like the fuel tank is lower than the engine,and fuel can't flow uphill.
The Briggs part # is 808656,and they're $15 to $25 ,depending on where you buy them.
Asfor the battery drain,you should have it tested(charge it,first),and ifit checks out ok,then check the diode in the wire from the stator,to the battery,OR,if it has a voltage regulator/rectifier,check it .


----------



## Belgianbillie (May 6, 2015)

I actually fixed it. I had to turn back the needle on the adjustable carburetor. Works well now.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it the needle at the bottom of the carb ?


----------

